# For Sale - Martell 240mm CPM154 Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Jun 26, 2017)

*Stats*

Length - 240mm

Height (at heel) - 58mm (ish)

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Maple burl (natural toned), black buffalo horn, & G10 spacers



The handle is a stabilized natural toned maple burl paired with black buffalo horn, & G10 spacers. I picture the person for this knife as being someone who appreciates a nice handle yet prefers an understated look. :wink:




**Note -**This knife is not finished** but it is 40% of the way there. If you're interested, and wish to buy it now, **I'll discount the price by $25**. If you'd prefer to wait and see what she looks like before purchasing that's OK fine by me too, just shoot me a PM and I'll put your name down for first refusal, and so on. Just please understand that should someone else wish to purchase the knife in the meantime (before it's made) I will sell it without consulting you. I'm trying to be as fair as possible, hope you can understand. *



Price - *$650 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2017)

I got sidetracked on this one but did manage to get some work done on it the other day. It's at about 50% currently.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2017)

The handle is shaped and wet sanded to 800x. By tomorrow it'll be sanded to 2000x and then the finish coats applied. It won't be long after that till it's done.



BTW, I had a question on the pricing on this one, someine asked why it's priced lower than my new pricing schedule. The answer is that I used black buffalo instead of metal for the bolster, no metal spacers were used, & wood wasn't terribly expensive. I will note that the wood looks real nice regardless of price. :wink:


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 8, 2017)

:needpics:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 8, 2017)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 11, 2017)

OK, finally, here's the pictures...... :cool2:



_*Note - the handle looks 10x better in person. You won't be disappointed if you like what you see n the pictures. _


----------



## Nemo (Jul 11, 2017)

You've shown off that Maple very nicely Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 11, 2017)

Nemo said:


> You've shown off that Maple very nicely Dave.




Thanks Phil


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 11, 2017)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow, never fails to be stunning.... :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks folks


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 13, 2017)

Just because I need a quick sale.....*Price Drop*>

*$650* *$585 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25)


----------



## malexthekid (Jul 13, 2017)

How hasn't this sold yet


----------



## Obsidiank (Jul 13, 2017)

want! PMed


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 13, 2017)

Obsidiank said:


> want! PMed



PM replied!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 13, 2017)

*SOLD! *:doublethumbsup:


----------

